# Pdx_doug Hits 10000



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW - 10000 -- 

Mere words cannot express my bewilderment... LOL

So if he spent only 1 (ONE) minute per post -- that translates to:

10,000 minutes

or

166 hours

or

in other words -- you have spent 24 hours a day -- for 7 days in a row -- getting to this milestone...

or -- say this was a regular 8 Hour a day job -- HITTING 10000 TRANSLATES TO THREE WEEKS WORTH OF WORK...

WOW...

Merry Christmas


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, somebody needs to get a life!









Just Kidding, goes to show how active he is on the forum.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug on hitting the 10,000 Mark
















Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, SIR !!!!

10,000 !!! WOW!!!!! 10,000!!*












































I always enjoy your posts, Doug, whether you're giving a serious, supportive response to another Outbacker's call for help or just having fun. Not only have you given so much of yourself to provide each of us with this very special and truly unique home-on-line, but you have also personally given me a friendship that I truly cherish. Thank you for all you (and Shannon) have and, hopefully for a long time to come, will continue to bring to all of our lives.

*10,000!!! WOW!!!!*


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Doug,

All I can say is thank you and congratulations! Considering that I've been on the forum for almost 4 years and I'm not even flirting with 400 yet, I am feeling very humble in your cyberspace presence.

Walter


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

8 Pips for Pdx_doug . Distinguished Member 10,000 and over Posts . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Doug!

And I'm only a little over half way there! Geesh, I don't think I'll ever get there.

Congrats on this milestone. (Or perhaps, millstone?) Either way, it's a great feat.









Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Way to go PDX. Congrats on hitting 10,000 posts. That's a lot of time on Outbackers. Thanks for all you do for us.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

congratulations Doug!!!

All your time, effort and dedication to outbackers is greaty appreciated, thank you!!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Doug.

Thanks for all the help/support/laughs along the way. This is a GREAT place to come to relax and enjoy. Thanks for taking over the ownership and enabling this site to continue...

....btw, the race for 11,000 is ON!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I never, in all these years, thought I'd be out-posted on this site. Ever.
My fingers are slowing down in my old age...big time.
Post on.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind and supportive thoughts, everybody! It is much appreciated.









As much fun as it has been, it is with a mixture of sadness and excitement that today I announce my retirement from the sport of Competitive Posting, and turn my attention and focus to other aspects of this great community. Over the last year or so, I have been honored to lead the posting charge, but the time is right to step aside, and let the 'young guns' take the point. Still, looking back on it all, I can't help ponder... _"What the he** was I thinking?!"_.

Jim (Oregon_Camper), as heir apparent, I wish you the best of luck, but caution you to be ever vigilant. There are some real power posters out there, and they are ready to pounce on any weakness! And don't kid yourself that just because you have passed the HootBob, that he will make it a walk in the park for you either. Don is a proven champion in this sport, and he knows what it takes to get to the top.

Again, thanks everybody for helping to make this the best community on the internet! It is the people, not the post counts, that make this place rock!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe it Doug. Just when they make it an olympic event you decide to retire from the sport where you've been such an ambassador over the years. Could it be the new doping requirements and expanding testing for HGH? We'll never know.









I should be able to catch up with you now in about 7 years if you stop completely.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for all the kind and supportive thoughts, everybody! It is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First place is still 1000+ posts away. I will do y best to reacy PDX_Doug status, but again...it is stll 1000+ away.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> First place is still 1000+ posts away. I will do y best to reacy PDX_Doug status, but again...it is stll 1000+ away.


I think your 'y' key is sticking.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Doug









I think he is afraid of the new investigation on Capital Hill about 'finger steroids' used my many a forum poster. If Outbackers employees has to go to random drug tests and since there is only 1 employee, guess who is random every time.








Oregon Camper is safe so far unless they start looking at members too









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Way to go Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just post a video on You Tube (like Wade did) and claim I had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

Congrats my friend. 10,000 post is truely impressive





















You are one of the corner stones that make this site a truely great place to be.

Many thanks...... actually 10,000 thanks

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?








Care to balpark it?!?!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

My cell phone called Doug tonight to congratulate him on 10000. Wish it would tell me when it was going to do that so Doug wouldn't have to hear my DW and I talk about sandwiches.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!








[/quote]

Sounds great...now did you figure out how to get the VCR programmed?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!








[/quote]

Sounds great...now did you figure out how to get the VCR programmed?
[/quote]
Not yet...Thinking about undecorating the Christmas tree


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!








[/quote]

Sounds great...now did you figure out how to get the VCR programmed?
[/quote]
Not yet...Thinking about undecorating the Christmas tree
[/quote]

Tell me about it....I have a birthday party to start thinking about.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!








[/quote]

Sounds great...now did you figure out how to get the VCR programmed?
[/quote]
Not yet...Thinking about undecorating the Christmas tree
[/quote]

Tell me about it....I have a birthday party to start thinking about.
[/quote]
yanno, my highlander is due for it's 30,000 mile service


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Congrats!!! I don't suppose you kept track of how many of those posts were gentle nudges to get us back on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few actually. If I counted them on my fingers, I would probably have change left over.








All in all, you guys are pretty low maintainance, and that is appreciated. Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

did you guys see that football game the other day.....(get it?)








[/quote]
I made the best batch of ham and bean soup ever today...Big chunk of corn bread and butter to go with it...mmm, mmm, tasty!








[/quote]

Sounds great...now did you figure out how to get the VCR programmed?
[/quote]
Not yet...Thinking about undecorating the Christmas tree
[/quote]

Tell me about it....I have a birthday party to start thinking about.
[/quote]
yanno, my highlander is due for it's 30,000 mile service
[/quote]

Off to Lowes tomorrow to get fertilizer for the yard.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I hate yard work...I just love my Ugg slippers








Nothing like watching Thelma and Louise with a Venti Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I hate yard work...I just love my Ugg slippers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...Starbucks.

That reminds me...did you ever watch the old Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And now some other members are heading toward that 10000....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> And now some other members are heading toward that 10000....


You don't mean to say that you think we were.....you know.......Nah!!! perish the thought!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I like pie. What's the ratio of leprechauns to unicorns. So just remember, no soap radio.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> And now some other members are heading toward that 10000....


You don't mean to say that you think we were.....you know.......Nah!!! perish the thought!








[/quote]

What is he trying to say?


----------

